# Prayrs for David Hemly



## Wheels (Jan 25, 2015)

David is recovering from cancer surgery and needs your support and prayers. He is an outdoorsman, avid bow hunter which has done a lot of research recently on the different supplements to feed deer. Please keep him in your prayers!


----------



## mattech (Jan 25, 2015)

Hate to hear, prayers


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 26, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2015)

Prayers up for you David.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 26, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## Swamp Monkey (Jan 26, 2015)

Praying for him and his family.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear about about that.  Prayers sent!  I've always enjoyed talking whitetail and bowhunting with David.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh Man! Prayers for David from here.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 27, 2015)

Prayers sent up for David.


----------



## livetohunt (Jan 27, 2015)

Speedy and full recovery David!!


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 27, 2015)

Praying for David and family


----------



## speedcop (Jan 27, 2015)

our prayers for David and his family


----------



## Michael Lee (Jan 27, 2015)

Prayers for sure!


----------



## Doubletrouble (Jan 27, 2015)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 27, 2015)

from here as well


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 27, 2015)

Prayers sent!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to say thank you for all of the prayers and well wishes, they are truly appreciated! I had my 2 week post op checkup with the surgeon this week and he said everything was looking as it should, he even gave me the thumbs up to get outside yesterday and tinker a little so I took the golf cart out and checked the cameras on all of our feeders. I'll have plenty to do for a while, I've got around 15,000 pictures to look over!!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 30, 2015)

Happy to hear it David, keep it up!


----------



## Spooner (Jan 30, 2015)

*Prayer works*

Praying you'll have a speedy recovery David.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 30, 2015)

glad things are better,

Dont do too much too quickly


----------



## Big7 (Jan 30, 2015)

Prayers sent!

Good luck in your recovery.

GOD can do anything!


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 30, 2015)

Awesome news, thanks for the update.


----------



## P C I (Jan 30, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry for being late... Again! I pray the doctors got everything.


----------

